

Ask:HN Building a local classifieds - vinoct6

Hi,
   I am planning to build a local classifieds web applications . What are the options for server side coding...python, java or ruby ..i am a java developer
======
thwarted
Uh, if you are a java developer, then your option is to use Java. I'm not sure
why you'd chose to use something you're not strong in, unless your goal is to
learn something new and get better at it.

